# adventures in PVC mold LOL



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 21, 2012)

After several failed attempts to remove this from the PVC mold and visions of forever having a pvc pipe filled with soap, I froze it over night then dropped it on the laundry room cement floor a couple of times and here is OATS N HONEY

[attachment=1:2qx0qvdx]varwwwclientsclient1web3tmpphpQb6rCZ.jpg[/attachment:2qx0qvdx]

[attachment=0:2qx0qvdx]varwwwclientsclient1web3tmpphpurgGK8.jpg[/attachment:2qx0qvdx]


----------



## Seifenblasen (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks pretty good for something that just got dropped on the laundry room floor!    

I had problem with some round shaving soap in a PVC pipe, too, despite lining it with freezer paper.  Tried freezing, no luck, finally just let it sit around for a week and the water to evaporate somewhat, and pushed it out with a can of tomatoes!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks wonderful.  I'm going to try a PVC tube for the first time tomorrow...any tips?


----------



## twinmom (Oct 22, 2012)

I let my soap sit for the first 24 hours then I put it in the freezer for an hour or so, longer if I forget.    Then run it under hot water all around the sides, take a can or sturdy round shape to put on the end and push the mold down over the "soap plunger". The soap usually slips right out, easy easy, I have never used a liner or grease the inside of my PVC. I make sure to push from the ugly end, not the end first poured. Really it is easy, don't know why so many have trouble getting their soap out.  :twisted:


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the look of those round soaps you made, they look great, youve inspired me to try it!!! Next batch will be in a pvc pipe!!! Im planning to do a 100% castille, i hope that type works ok in the PVC pipe!!!


----------



## Seifenblasen (Oct 22, 2012)

> Im planning to do a 100% castille, i hope that type works ok in the PVC pipe!!!


I LOVE 100% castile!  I would perhaps suggest using a steeper water discount to make it easier to unmold.


----------



## soapcakes (Oct 22, 2012)

I've also read that putting it in the oven to warm it slightly helps to remove it. That's a beautiful, creamy looking soap by the way!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 22, 2012)

What size pvc do you like to use?

I love oat and honey and that is beautiful soap!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 28, 2012)

I used a 3" PVC 
and my Oat n Honey soap is a HP 
I have to say I love the round soap I am going to do more for sure


----------



## brandnew (Nov 15, 2012)

if anyone is still there try using a pringles can next time...no lining and you just tear it off!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 15, 2012)

if I allowed them in the house I would try    no potato chips allowed here much to the kids distress hehe evil mom I am  
I have done a few more and find that if I pop them out still a little warm it works great I HP so I am not sure that it would work if you CP


----------



## serfmunke (Dec 17, 2012)

Sometimes when pushing soap out of the PVC pipe, I imagine myself in labor again. I have to push that hard to get the **** soap out. Sometimes I freeze the pipe after being in the it for 48 hours and then it seems to pop out much easier. I CP soap and love doing round soaps. I like how they fit in my hand.


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Dec 18, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> if I allowed them in the house I would try    no potato chips allowed here much to the kids distress hehe evil mom I am
> I have done a few more and find that if I pop them out still a little warm it works great I HP so I am not sure that it would work if you CP



I have a girl at work who donates her empty Pringles cans. Thank goodness.


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 18, 2012)

brandnew said:
			
		

> if anyone is still there try using a pringles can next time...no lining and you just tear it off!



I tried that for my first soap, not having a "proper" mold. I know it works for other people, because I have seen the pics. For me, the inner lining on the can developed air bubbles between it and the cardboard, and expanded out to create a very deformed looking soap.    I think it was the heat from the gel phase, and it wouldn't happen if I threw it in the fridge/freezer to prevent gel, but I am too scared to try.


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ridiculous! I order you to try the Pringles can again and put it in the fridge!


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, fine. If you are going to order me to make more soap, who am I to argue?


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 20, 2012)

I have seriously been checking out pvc pipe and then I read where it is rated for 140 degrees F.  How hot does soap get when it goes thru the gel stage?  Would it be better to just not gel it and put it directly in the fridge.  I am sure ppl have used pvc pipe a lot and never had a problem with it....but I was wondering if it would melt or burst or something messy like that.  The soaps done in those pipes sure do turn out awesome looking.


----------



## Koshka (Dec 20, 2012)

2lilboots said:
			
		

> I have seriously been checking out pvc pipe and then I read where it is rated for 140 degrees F.  How hot does soap get when it goes thru the gel stage?  Would it be better to just not gel it and put it directly in the fridge.  I am sure ppl have used pvc pipe a lot and never had a problem with it....but I was wondering if it would melt or burst or something messy like that.  The soaps done in those pipes sure do turn out awesome looking.



I let mine gel and nothing bad ever happened. I insulate them like crazy too, because I want even gelling throughout the whole log. Soap gets pretty hot, I can usually feel all that heat through stockinettes and towels. I never put my pvc's in the fridge (cuz they don't fit lol) and pour my concoction at light/medium trace, let it sit for 12 hours (or a day) and its all good to take out. Also, I tried using mineral oil and stuff and all it does is makes my log greasy. Lining it with paper creates wrinkles, and after all that experimenting i just gave up and use my pvc's as is.


----------



## serfmunke (Dec 21, 2012)

Funny, if I use any blanket on my PVC it overheats really badly. So I pour at a light to med trace and throw a light towel over the tops. Leave for 48 hours, pop them in the freezer for a bit then they typically pop right out, not always. I also used Trader Joe's club soda bottles, perfect size and you can simply cut the plastic off, easy. What is also fun about the club bottles is the bottom piece is shaped like a massage bar, my butcher loves that piece.


----------



## RalphTheMastiff (Feb 28, 2017)

2lilboots said:


> I have seriously been checking out pvc pipe and then I read where it is rated for 140 degrees F.  How hot does soap get when it goes thru the gel stage?  Would it be better to just not gel it and put it directly in the fridge.  I am sure ppl have used pvc pipe a lot and never had a problem with it....but I was wondering if it would melt or burst or something messy like that.  The soaps done in those pipes sure do turn out awesome looking.



Remember PVC pipe is used in drains, ever dump a pot of boiling water in your sink? Yeah me to and its fine! also remember lye is the #1 ingredient in drain cleaner and when you use it you can go in your basement and feel where the clog is from the high heat!  If it says 140 dF are you looking at electrical pipe not schedule 40?


----------



## Susie (Feb 28, 2017)

This thread is over 4 years old, also.  Please start a new thread to ask your questions.  You will get a lot more direct answers to it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 1, 2017)

I have seen flowers made with pvc in a cold process soap tutorial, and the results were so beautiful!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 1, 2017)

RalphTheMastiff said:


> Remember PVC pipe is used in drains, ever dump a pot of boiling water in your sink? Yeah me to and its fine! also remember lye is the #1 ingredient in drain cleaner and when you use it you can go in your basement and feel where the clog is from the high heat! If it says 140 dF are you looking at electrical pipe not schedule 40?


 

Welcome to the forum.  This post is from 2012 the OP and many others are no longer here.   Please read the rule stickes for the forum and stop by the introduction form and tell us a little about yourself.


----------

